

Show HN: Marketplace for programmers that have contributed to open source - rhc2104
https://www.codedoor.com

======
zackmorris
This might be a good place to list some issues I have encountered while being
a contractor online:

* I've been burned a few times charging by project or by milestone instead of hourly. So I appreciate that you are starting with a daily rate.

* I've also been caught between getting too many small contract offers and failing to land large contracts. It would be really helpful to magically figure this out for me (this is the killer feature that I dream of, matching contractors to the jobs that resonate with them). It may involve being able to join groups of other programmers or having your site play more of a recruiter/HR liaison than usual, to shelter us to some degree from being public facing, but also get our feet in the door.

* Escrow is great and I also really like that oDesk guarantees you will be paid for any hours worked under their timer. But if you could find a way to do this without the timer, perhaps with a peer review of some kind that says "this person knows what he or she is doing", it would really relieve the tension of being watched over the shoulder. Also roughly half of the mental work I do now is subconscious, which limits me to perhaps 4 billable hours a day of visible work. Another way to say this is, I have trouble crossing more than 1 or 2 items off my to-do list each day because I have to do XYZ first, or fix something that used to work, or finish subcomponents first, and so much of my day would look like idle time to an outside observer, even though I am thinking hard.

~~~
rhc2104
Hi,

I'm glad you like the daily rate.

I'm hoping that a daily rate will prevent contracts that are too short (as you
it's not that cost efficient to get)

I like escrow in general, and want it to make sense for hourly/daily rates.

Obviously, I wouldn't make a timer like oDesk- no sane top programmer would
want to use that in this hiring environment. A nice thing about fixed price
contracts is that I could just demand all the money in escrow (this is what
ooomf does).

Let me know if you have any ideas for improvements. If so, open an issue!

------
3riverdev
BIG kudos for open sourcing your code with a usable license. This sounds like
an interesting project!

One nitpick: I signed up for a programmer account and, when I was originally
presented the "add your details" page, I'm 90% sure that a save button wasn't
visible at the bottom. I had to hit enter when focused on a text field. The
Edit button is there, though.

~~~
3riverdev
One other point of frustration was that it appeared to find only contributions
within my and other _user_ accounts, but not _organization_ accounts. For
instance, my (and others') forks of Hibernate ORM was picked up, but not the
original within the Hibernate organization.

~~~
rhc2104
Unfortunately, this is more of a feature request than a bug.

Right now, there is an interface where you can manually add repositories that
you have contributed.

Did you see the interface? If not, how can I draw more attention to it?

There is no simple API call to fetch the repos you have contributed to, which
means I would have to crawl through every fork to see if changes made it
upstream.

I could do it as a short-term fix (the long-term fix is to crawl all GitHub
data), but I have about 5~ish things on my queue that are definitely more
pressing.

Of course, it's open source, so if you want to add that functionality, it
would be awesome!

------
sqs
Looks cool! I tried searching for C and Go programmers and got no results. I
saw one for JS, though. Just signed up and will check back.

It would be cool if there was more info about the site's role in the
marketplace. Will CodeDoor be the go-between? Any guarantees? Any vetting?

~~~
rhc2104
Hi,

We literally just launched, so that's why we don't have that many developers
yet.

CodeDoor is the go-between, although we haven't implemented payments yet.
Soon!

The vetting is the open source contributions- the idea is that technical
clients can decide for themselves if the OSS contributions makes a programmer
worthy of hire.

~~~
sqs
Awesome! Good luck with the launch. Looks like it could be very useful.

------
tokenrove
It would be nice if you supported ohloh in addition to github, since it tracks
a much broader set of open source projects.

~~~
rhc2104
That's a great idea! Why don't you open an issue?

[https://github.com/CodeDoor/codedoor/issues?state=open](https://github.com/CodeDoor/codedoor/issues?state=open)

------
insteadof
Where is the page on payment terms? Is there one? Unless you have it buried in
the Terms.

~~~
rhc2104
Contractor fee + 12.5% = Client fee

So, CodeDoor ends up taking 1/9 of transactions.

I've commented out the payment stuff I have right now. Obviously, I'd like to
get that out soon...

